
The Way GCHQ Obliterated the Guardian’s Laptops Revealed More Than It Intended - robin_reala
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/08/26/way-gchq-obliterated-guardians-laptops-revealed-intended/
======
a3n
It could be GCHQ actually had bugs, recorders and malware installed on those
specific computers, knew it, and didn't want their existence revealed.

------
robin_reala
Original title is ‘The Way GCHQ Obliterated The Guardian’s Laptops May Have
Revealed More Than It Intended’ but that’s longer than 80 characters. The HN
title fits with the text at least.

